# July trail cam pics.



## Art Vandelay (Jul 24, 2013)

Was able to avoid the doctors and work today so I figured I better pull the cards.:msp_biggrin: 
2012 Red 40


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 24, 2013)

2012 Black 60


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 24, 2013)

MP6 Black


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 24, 2013)

MP-E5


----------



## Jab73180 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing they a great pics,keep um coming.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## shelbythedog (Aug 2, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. The recent cool mornings have put hunting on my mind, can't wait for November!


----------



## 10RBetter (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks a bunch. Your game camera pics are awesome!


----------



## tollster (Aug 11, 2013)




----------

